# World of Warships - Micro Lags



## ZLxBk (2. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Seit kurzem habe ich Micro Laggs in World of Warships.

Die Lag Lampe blinkt immer mal im Gefecht, Gegner bleiben in ihrer Bewegung stecken und bewegen sich 1 Sekunde später weiter.

Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegt.
Meine Freundin zockt am zweit Rechner witcher 3, seitdem ist das so aber das kann doch nicht in Zusammenhang stehen.

Internet ist ebenfalls kaum ausgelastet 25k Leitung.


Spiel Einstellung ist bei mir alles auf Anschlag, schon immer.
Pc hat genug Leistung..

Etwas ratlos..

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (2. August 2016)

Ich hab das auch manchmal. Das verschwindet nach einiger Zeit von selbst.
Ich stempel das unter Serverproblemen ab


----------



## ZLxBk (3. August 2016)

Stimmt, ist durch den letzten Patch entstanden. Soll am Donnerstag behoben werden 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------

